# Melatonin question



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

So I got some Bioglan melatonin from the health food store awhile ago to see if it would help with my insomnia and the bottle stated '3 mg (6X)' on the label. I was confused as to what the '6X' part meant so I did some research and came across this;



> Consumers should be careful they understand what they're buying. The Bioglan product is, I understand, a homeopathic strength described as 3mg 6X, where the 6X signifies 10-fold dilutions six times over - i.e. 3 nanograms of melatonin, not 3 milligrams. The usual dose for sleep disturbance or jet lag is of the order of 3mg (a real 3mg), so the effect of the homeopathic product may be disappointing, to say the least. Unless, of course, the placebo response proves satisfactory.


So does this mean that it's basically just a sugar pill? And if so, how do you aquire 'real' melatonin? Do I need a prescription?

Any knowledge/experiences would be appreciated,

Thanks!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Try a different store. Look at the ingredients on the box -- some brands don't always advertise that the pill does in fact contain melatonin or only do so in small print.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have no clue what Bioglan is, but I have a bottle of Melatonin and it seems to help me fall asleep a little bit. It just says Melatonin on the bottle, I haven't looked at the ingredients or dosage or anything. Its these white tablets that somewhat dissolve on your tongue, and they don't taste that good. I also had another bottle before this one and they were cherry flavored and tasted a lot better.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded, Ide22; Bioglan was the name of the brand. 
I had a search and it seems we do have one american brand here called 'Natrol' which doesn't state '6x' on the bottle. Has anyone had experience with this brand?


----------

